

Support the StopWatching.us Rally Against Mass Surveillance in DC - sinak
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/stop-watching-us-a-rally-against-nsa-surveillance-on-october-26th--2

======
jemanji
We need this. Happy to support a group of activists standing up for the
constitution and accountability. Also, cool t-shirts.

------
sbhere
[More than] 100 Groups supporting a rally requesting $30,000 factors out to
$300 per group.

Why are you asking me to contribute, even if I support your idea? Yes, perhaps
I can't be there ... but I'd rather spend my money by being there to support
the rally. Don't we contribute to these groups so that they can promote their
causes? ... and subsidizing travel for folks who live nearby? ... like
organizing ACORN carpools from one polling station to another? (Vote often
kids!)

------
sinak
They're a little hard to find in the list of perks, but these two are
particularly awesome:

\- Signed copies of the first PRISM story by Glenn Greenwald.

\- Signed copies of the cover of the Pentagon Papers by Daniel Ellsberg.

------
bendoernberg
We worked pretty hard to get some unique perks for the campaign. PRISM
articles signed by Glenn Greenwald, Pentagon Papers signed by Daniel Ellsberg,
worth checking out I think.

------
sinak
If you're going to flag this, please let me know why.

~~~
gruseom
Because you posted it once and then deleted it when it didn't get traction,
which is cheating.

~~~
sinak
It did get traction (15 upvotes in about 30 minutes), but it was flagged down
to the 10th page. Which just happened again.

~~~
gruseom
Okay. Because you posted it and then deleted it when it got flagged, which is
cheating.

